# RE: Should you buy PS3 games from Palika Bazaar (delhi)



## jak3072 (Apr 1, 2014)

hey ppl, im kinda new to ps3 scene. I went to Palika Market few days ago & was surprised by the price of the games 300/- for God of war 3, 700/- for Ico & Shadow of Colossus, 1000/- for Devil May Cry HD Trilogy etc etc
The discounts varied from 40-60%.
What i wanted to ask you ppl was are those games Real or copies??? How can i distinguish b/w real & fake??

P.S I also noticed that games which were highly discounted didn't have a Price tag at the back? Whats that about?

Awaiting for your fast replies.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

there is nothing like fake on ps3.
Those games might be used... so the price
you can get a PS3 and the game will work if its an original disc.
Modded PS3 will also run all games but may not be able to go online if its running an older version of custom firmware.
don't worry about the price of the games
Can you tell me the name of the shop, I'd like to visit when I come to delhi


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> there is nothing like fake on ps3.
> Those games might be used... so the price
> you can get a PS3 and the game will work if its an original disc.
> Modded PS3 will also run all games but may not be able to go online if its running an older version of custom firmware.
> ...



So you mean all those were real!! The games were in their hard case and plastic sheet, though without the price tag. There won't be problem with online multi player or anything else? 

Just go to Palika Bazaar, most of the shops are selling the games at cheap price.


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2014)

Afaik ppl do sell non legit version of ps3 games


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 1, 2014)

snap said:


> Afaik ppl do sell non legit version of ps3 games



What do you mean??


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2014)

I meant that people sell duplicate ps3 games, i think so


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> So you mean all those were real!! The games were in their hard case and plastic sheet, though without the price tag. There won't be problem with online multi player or anything else?
> 
> Just go to Palika Bazaar, most of the shops are selling the games at cheap price.



none of the ps3 games have a price tag on them lol
only sealed ps3 games have a price tag from the importer
it is very hard to make a BluRay copy of the game
so what you saw was a used game.
Used PS3 games are very common and you can use them to play online. some games need an online code and if you dont get one with the game, then you will have to guy that. its not very expensive though and its only a one time purchase.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mind telling me a bit more about those online codes? Total noob at the Playstation scene.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> Mind telling me a bit more about those online codes? Total noob at the Playstation scene.



some games require you to have an online code to be able to play online.
This code goes free with the game and is pretty much transferrable. If not then you might have to buy the code to play multiplayer only.
Such games are a total minority.
for example tekken tag 2 requires an online pass but nfs most wanted2012 does not
Again this is for 1 in every 15 or so game that has online features.
GTA V does not require any online pass and its massively hit online.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> some games require you to have an online code to be able to play online.
> This code goes free with the game and is pretty much transferrable. If not then you might have to buy the code to play multiplayer only.
> Such games are a total minority.
> for example tekken tag 2 requires an online pass but nfs most wanted2012 does not
> ...



Thanks for all the help Gollum!!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> some games require you to have an online code to be able to play online.
> This code goes free with the game and is pretty much transferrable. If not then you might have to buy the code to play multiplayer only.
> Such games are a total minority.
> for example tekken tag 2 requires an online pass but nfs most wanted2012 does not
> ...



uncharted 3 is also in that section. it has a Network Pass needed for multiplayer. So id the The Last of Us.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

What about Demon Souls?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

no idea.. dont have it. 

google it. you may get the info. look for the Network Pass words on the back of the case.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 2, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> What about Demon Souls?



Get Dark souls or Dark souls 2..
AFAIK, Demon souls wasnt as good as the Dark souls series


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 2, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Get Dark souls or Dark souls 2..
> AFAIK, Demon souls wasnt as good as the Dark souls series



Don't worry, I'm aiming for the entire souls series!! Wanna start from the roots. 
P. S. I do know there is no connection between Demon and dark souls.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2014)

^^ Dark souls is the spiritual successor of demon souls.

Demon souls is a terrific game.


----------



## abdullahjamal928 (Jun 11, 2014)

Can I jailbreak my PS3 ofw 3.70 from Palika Bazar...??? 
Do they do it safely...??? =-O


----------

